# Silence in Sheffield Courthouse : Oct 2012



## Mars Lander (Oct 31, 2012)

Got a chance to visit here with CameraShy a rather splendid fellow indeed, up at the ungodly time of 4.20am and meet up and off we jolly well go...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++

As its right in the middle of the city center it's not the easiest splore to attempt so with the cover of darkness we make our entry, the most noisiest entry thus far with plenty lools, waiting for the morning to arrive and illuminate our splore and pleased no one came to see what all the commotion was, we crack on.







This place has it all peely paint fun times and pristinery...albeit a tad dusty here and there 






and also some of the best stair porn ever standy by...






oooooooo....






and ahhhhhhhhhh....






Did the earth move for you too or was it a passing bus I think on this occasion a bus (damn it i had to balance my tripod no hands for that one and retreat 1 mile so my feet weren't in the shot, hair raising camera dangling action stylee)

Even higher up, past the live in pigeon community, who applauded my unannounced guest appearance by flying into the closed windows all around them , I end up on the roof ... of sorts.






A quick peek through the balcs for a cheeky shot...






..and back down again , it is P--sing it down after all.






We need more Rumpole of the Bailey action, so thru the pillars of society in search of Justice






Silience in court!!!! 






Tea and Biscuits for the Judge room perchance ?






We'll never know ..."Take him down!"....






... I can't have this ! A cig break to contemplate our great escape as it's not dark anymore and it's kinda busy out there!






A last minute reprieve ...my brief should of known, this is civil not criminal ...strewth!

A clamber out into a now awake city, complete with multitude rows of windows, occupied with office workers, in rather close proximity, plenty lools and lots more noise and we off , just another 2 everyday peeps to temporarily complete the busy populace with our liberal smatterings of dust, feathers and pigeon poo in unequal proportions. Hello Sheffield.

It was ace replying to people later on who enquired "What did you do on your birthday ?" , "I was in court" haheey 






Thanks for visiting me, that saw in the cake was much appreciated but wasn't needed, maybe a map tho as it was a lil tricky finding our way out again.​


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 31, 2012)

Your pictures are incredible-right up my alley. Thew location is amazing. YOU WIN AT LIFE.


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 31, 2012)

ps-stair porn heaven, I need to go here.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 31, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> ps-stair porn heaven, I need to go here.



Cheers , the building was a lot more fantastic than i thought it was going to be , aside from the fab court rooms just the general architectural detail was just amazing, many many photographic opportunities here.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 31, 2012)

Another fantastic report and write up.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 31, 2012)

Superb, love the photos and narration you gave to go with it. the stairs were spot on, even TeeJF would love it.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely work there mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2012)

Superb report & photos.


----------



## tank2020 (Oct 31, 2012)

great pics. I need to see this place!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 31, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> ps-stair porn heaven, I need to go here.


Me too!

Great location and stunning photos. Nice work


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 31, 2012)

*Splendid!! The usual mix of crackin photography and write up...
The peely cell corridor is bloody lovely!!*


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh wow, this is lush! The halving of the courts a few years ago has thrown up some gems! I'm sure there's plenty more to be unearthed too. 
Fantastic pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic! What an absolutely awesome place and rather splendid pics to boot! Number 3 is my fave. Shame I couldnt go with you guys, damn work!  Next time


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing pictures of a amazing looking building well done you two, looks as if you had a good birthday then .


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 31, 2012)

Eye popping Architecture, and a jaw dropping staircase. Not many things in life move me! But this has just sent my bloody pulse racing.

Fantastic report mate, and those shots!!!!! Rock on tommy 

Tis a true Sheffield gem


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 31, 2012)

What he said. Yes. Great pictures, fun comments, & a simply beautiful building. Please tell me they won't just let that collapse.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 31, 2012)

Top notch..great shots,and a great site...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 1, 2012)

great images, love the one with the pillars and steps.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks all you luvleee people  and remember WHITE RABBITS!


----------



## Carlh (Nov 1, 2012)

Bravo. Excellent shots and pretty nifty photography too


----------



## sonyes (Nov 1, 2012)

Superb pix and report. Loving the cell block shot.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 1, 2012)

Brilliant pics, I might head over to this one soon

He's a good lad is CS


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet this place has some amazing stories to tell, of both the innocent and the guilty.
Beautiful pictures x Thank you x


----------



## chardremains (Nov 1, 2012)

like it mate! will have to go back been ages since i went in there


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 1, 2012)

completley loved it!!! amazing rport and ace pics..good one!!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 2, 2012)

Think everyone has covered what I want to say..
Absolutely amazing pics and great write up!


----------



## donss (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing a fantastic splore.... Simply stunning. Loved the pic of your sneeky peek to the new buildings: They look like something John Noakes would have made at 5pm, from cornflakes boxes & sticky-back plastic! Still, I'm sure that even those mew builds will make a fine splore for someone in the future too...


----------



## fleydog (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW! And that stairway to Hell! Take a bow Sir!


----------

